# Club Embarc Resale?



## Forensicpsych53 (Jul 4, 2017)

Can resale buyers of Embarc points internally and easily trade into other Embarc resorts as they used to when they were Club Intrawest? Am considering looking into purchasing such and would welcome thoughts of others.  Thanks!


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jul 4, 2017)

All point owners, resale or retail, have the same rights to access accommodations at the nine Embarc clubs. You should have access to the three new European locations as well. The new manager has expanded their rental program which makes availability a bit more difficult for everyone, but resale points are not disadvantaged compared to retail points. The manager is also using their ROFR, but I'm not sure where the threshold is set.


----------



## Forensicpsych53 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

